# Deposit Visa at Airport



## ninjamdv (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi,

I've just been issued my 60 day visa and am now planning on coming to Dubai so I can get my residence visa sorted.

I've been informed by my Free zone company setup PRO that there is a charge of AED500 if I want them to deposit it at the Airport, which I think is crazy. They've also mentioned that you need the original visa to get in, and the copy emailed to me won't be sufficient.

My question is whether there is any other option or will I have to pay AED500? I'm an EU national if it makes a difference. I've read that DNRD only charge AED40 for this, but since the Free zone handled my visa, I don't think I can make use of this service.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

1. Why are they charging you anything? It is the company's responsibility to get you into the country. 
2. I do not remember the prices, but it is definitely not 500 AED. He is talking out of his ass. He should collect the paper visa, deposit it at the airport. DOES NOT cost 500 AED.

Is 500 the cost of an external PRO's service?


----------



## ninjamdv (Sep 6, 2017)

rsinner said:


> 1. Why are they charging you anything? It is the company's responsibility to get you into the country.
> 2. I do not remember the prices, but it is definitely not 500 AED. He is talking out of his ass. He should collect the paper visa, deposit it at the airport. DOES NOT cost 500 AED.
> 
> Is 500 the cost of an external PRO's service?


That's what I had assumed. In the price list they gave me, there is no mention of this cost. I've basically set up a company in Fujairah Creative City, and they've issued my visa but want 500 AED to deposit it at the airport.

They're happy to send it to a friend/relative for free but want 500 AED to drop it off at the airport. Sounds like a way to make extra money to me.

I'm not sure, maybe the PRO is in Fujairah so need to pass it onto an external service. However, Creative City also have an office in Dubai so I can't see this being a problem.

I'm going to try and challenge it as it wasn't mentioned anywhere to me.

Thanks for your comment.


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

I had once dropped it off for a friend at Terminal 3, it was 120 AED two years ago. 

Regards,


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ninjamdv said:


> That's what I had assumed. In the price list they gave me, there is no mention of this cost. I've basically set up a company in Fujairah Creative City, and they've issued my visa but want 500 AED to deposit it at the airport.
> 
> They're happy to send it to a friend/relative for free but want 500 AED to drop it off at the airport. Sounds like a way to make extra money to me.
> 
> ...


OK, so it is not your employer. I guess then it is just a "service charge". Can they courier it to you? SHould reach you in a couple of days with fedex or DHL type services. Or get it dropped off in dubai to a friend/relative who in tuen deposits at the airport. Or just pay. Or negotiate. cannot see you having any other option


----------



## ninjamdv (Sep 6, 2017)

SgtRoswell said:


> I had once dropped it off for a friend at Terminal 3, it was 120 AED two years ago.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks for the info, surprised no website in the UAE clarifies this as from what I've read, a friend dropping this off for someone will not be incurred any charge for this.


----------



## ninjamdv (Sep 6, 2017)

rsinner said:


> OK, so it is not your employer. I guess then it is just a "service charge". Can they courier it to you? SHould reach you in a couple of days with fedex or DHL type services. Or get it dropped off in dubai to a friend/relative who in tuen deposits at the airport. Or just pay. Or negotiate. cannot see you having any other option


That's what it looks like, although it annoys me because in their pricing list, it's not mentioned and they clearly state there are no additional/hidden charges. 100 AED or so isn't an issue, but charging 500 AED for this is just ridiculous.

Ideally, I'd prefer to sort it out myself and not bother any friends/relatives in Dubai. They can courier it to me if I arrange it but I've also read on a previous thread in this forum that the person travelling isn't even allowed to carry the original visa but rather the visa needs to be deposited at the airport. Is there any truth in this?


----------



## DXBGooner (Sep 13, 2017)

Congrats on getting it all set up (well nearly)

My company when I moved out here forgot to deposit the visa at the airport (lol) so I had to come in on tourist (30 day for a Brit) then got it switched at my freezone (DIFC) office - took a little longer but may avoid you paying 500AED for someone to drop something at an airport.

As an aside - if you fancy grabbing a pint when you're here let me know. I've been toying with quitting my employer, setting up a freezone firm and doing some CFD (potentially on crypto) stuff myself. Would be good to get your views!


----------



## ninjamdv (Sep 6, 2017)

DXBGooner said:


> Congrats on getting it all set up (well nearly)
> 
> My company when I moved out here forgot to deposit the visa at the airport (lol) so I had to come in on tourist (30 day for a Brit) then got it switched at my freezone (DIFC) office - took a little longer but may avoid you paying 500AED for someone to drop something at an airport.
> 
> As an aside - if you fancy grabbing a pint when you're here let me know. I've been toying with quitting my employer, setting up a freezone firm and doing some CFD (potentially on crypto) stuff myself. Would be good to get your views!


Thanks, it's been pretty straightforward apart from a few little niggles like this.

You know, that's exactly what I proposed to them. Told them I'd come on the 30 day visa since I'm only coming to sort out a few things here in Dubai. Things like corporate bank account and that I'd pick up trade license, original visa and so on. They told me since I've already been issued with the employment visa, I wouldn't be given a tourist visa anymore. Clearly, that seems like misinformation from what you're saying.

My plan was to then go back home for a few weeks and finalise the move. 

Yeah, I'd definitely be up for that, would be good to get thoughts from an expat living there. Will give you a shout once I've made the move.


----------



## DXBGooner (Sep 13, 2017)

ninjamdv said:


> Thanks, it's been pretty straightforward apart from a few little niggles like this.
> 
> You know, that's exactly what I proposed to them. Told them I'd come on the 30 day visa since I'm only coming to sort out a few things here in Dubai. Things like corporate bank account and that I'd pick up trade license, original visa and so on. They told me since I've already been issued with the employment visa, I wouldn't be given a tourist visa anymore. Clearly, that seems like misinformation from what you're saying.
> 
> ...



Hmm - just be careful on that already issued visa point as I can't say for certain if it's a direct read across to mine or what my firm did in the background as it was 100% their screw up so they got it fixed away from me, if you tried it may be extra costs. I'd push that point though given that your nationality means you'll be able to enter and switch. 

Sounds good, I'm only a few months in myself so no expert but hopefully will be able to share some of my own pitfalls etc. By and large a great city but plenty of niggles as you're experiencing.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ninjamdv said:


> They can courier it to me if I arrange it but I've also read on a previous thread in this forum that the person travelling isn't even allowed to carry the original visa but rather the visa needs to be deposited at the airport. Is there any truth in this?


So whoever said that was wrong. The visa deposit is done at the airport literally to allow the passenger to land at the airport, then pick up the original visa, and then go to the immigration queue. If you have the original visa through courier, you are just making the process faster for yourself.


----------



## ninjamdv (Sep 6, 2017)

DXBGooner said:


> Hmm - just be careful on that already issued visa point as I can't say for certain if it's a direct read across to mine or what my firm did in the background as it was 100% their screw up so they got it fixed away from me, if you tried it may be extra costs. I'd push that point though given that your nationality means you'll be able to enter and switch.
> 
> Sounds good, I'm only a few months in myself so no expert but hopefully will be able to share some of my own pitfalls etc. By and large a great city but plenty of niggles as you're experiencing.


Right okay, makes sense. I'm still in contact with them but they're not backing down or negotiating so I might just get it couriered to me.

Oh okay, even better in that case if you're just starting out. Always good to meet people who are in a similar position.


----------



## ninjamdv (Sep 6, 2017)

rsinner said:


> So whoever said that was wrong. The visa deposit is done at the airport literally to allow the passenger to land at the airport, then pick up the original visa, and then go to the immigration queue. If you have the original visa through courier, you are just making the process faster for yourself.


Thanks for the info, that's good to hear. DHL looks to be charging 200 AED, which I might as well use to save 300 AED.


----------

